# Kaohsiung City, Taiwan



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


*Zuoying Wannian Folklore Festival* 左營萬年季









Source: Tourism Bureau of Kaohsiung City Government


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


*Dashu Old Railway Bridge *大樹舊鐵橋









Source: Tourism Bureau of Kaohsiung City Government


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

*Kaohsiung Lantern Festival*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

*Lamborghini Kaohsiung : Asia's largest LAMBORGHINI Service Center*


Source: http://www.iscarmg.com/index.php/lamborghini-news/35916-lamborghini-aventador


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Horizon City Marina - First Taiwan Marina Accredited by the Gold Anchor Global System
*


City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

Source: http://www.horizonyachtusa.com/article.cfm?a=103


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Asia's largest Pagani Center*

It is the only one Pagani service center in Taiwan

Eighty percent of the PAGANI owners are from Kaohsiung

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

Source: http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtimenews/article/new/20161112/987584/

PAGANI founder Horacio Pagani came to Kaohsiung to attend the opening ceremony of the PAGANI Taiwan Center. He said that Eighty percent of the PAGANI owners are from Kaohsiung. in order to serve existing owners, the exhibition and maintenance center was located only in Kaohsiung. The Pagani car price is more than NT 100 million.




















Huayra Dinastia Yazi











PAGANI founder Horacio Pagani came to Kaohsiung to attend the opening ceremony of the PAGANI Taiwan Center.









Huayra Dinastia Baxia









Huayra Dinastia Baxia

from AppleDaily News










from Google


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

*Kaohsiung Main Public Library | World's first green suspension structure*










Source: https://news.housefun.com.tw/news/article/66750484172.html


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

*Kaohsiung Main Public Library | World's first green suspension structure*


Source: https://www.walkerland.com.tw/article/view/85447


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*Taiwan's Largest BENTLEY Service Center : Bentley Kaohsiung *

*Grand Opening*


*
Bentley Motors has announced the grand opening of its latest service center and showroom in Kaohsiung, Taiwan. 

*
Source: https://money.udn.com/money/story/5635/3175230

















































Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Kaohsiung by 人魚2.0, no Flickr


20180216-DSC02327 by Edge Lee, no Flickr


Night life - Kaohsiung by Anthony Mangiavellano, no Flickr


Street Fire in Kaohsiung by Paskal S, no Flickr


Red lanterns down the street. by ironypoisoning, no Flickr


Travel in Kaohsiung DAY1-83 by Enix Xie, no Flickr


Travel in Kaohsiung DAY1-46 by Enix Xie, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Untitled. by Jason Jaworski, no Flickr


TAIWAN_ROME_ALONE_Jason_Jaworski 067 by Jason Jaworski, no Flickr


2017-03-04_前鎮鎮南宮平安祈福遶境_18 by Aaron Cheng, no Flickr


Hi-Speed! by Jeremy Smith, no Flickr


2015-01-14_漁市01 by Aaron Cheng, no Flickr


Taiwan, Kaohsiung art street. by Chong Dek Wai, no Flickr


Kaohsiung by Michiel Croes, no Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*National Kaohsiung Center for the Arts (Weiwuying)*




























Source: https://hypebeast.com/2018/4/mecanoo-taiwan-national-kaohsiung-center-for-the-arts

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน

*Duona Bridge, Maolin District, Kaohsiung* 多納大橋


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*Kaohsiung Port*


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*Cijin Rainbow Church*



























source: http://thesmartlocal.com/read/scoot-to-kaohsiung


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3556955

*Sunset spectacle set to illuminate Taiwan’s Kaohsiung on Nov. 11*

*Astronomical event could be Kaohsiung’s version of ‘Manhattanhenge’*

By Huang Tzu-ti,Taiwan News, Staff Writer
2018/10/20 18:56










(Taiwan News) – Kaohsiung residents can expect to be wowed by a spectacular sunset on Nov. 11, forecast to occur at 5:15 pm on the day, according to Central Weather Bureau.

Qingnian 1st Road (青年一路) will be sealed off between section Minquan 1st Road and Weiren Street from 4 pm to 6 pm to allow for a better and safer viewing experience for the solar phenomenon, Tourism Bureau of Kaohsiung said in a statement.

Kaohsiung shares a street grid pattern similar to that of Manhattan, NY, where twice per year the setting sun or the rising sun is aligned with the east-west streets of the city, creating a stunning spectacle dubbed as “Manhattanhenge” as the sun is framed by illuminated towering skyscrapers.

Photography enthusiasts are invited to visit the area to take selfies against the backdrop of the rare phenomenon. Individuals producing the pictures at a number of hotels and accommodation establishments will enjoy preferential offers in a program sponsored by Kaohsiung City Government. 

The Tourism Bureau has also taken the opportunity to promote travel to the southern city of Taiwan, when the weather is warm and suited for outdoor activities, presenting the availability for a gondola ride on Love River or a double-decker sightseeing tour to Lotus Pond (蓮池潭).

Kaohsiung has been ranked one of the Top-10 cities to visit in 2018 by Lonely Planet. Attractions listed by the travel guide include a massive arts center, a spectacular cruise terminal, a sleek light-rail system, and the new 'Eye of the Mountain' skywalk, according to the website of Lonely Planet.

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

Source: http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/taiwan/archives/2018/10/27/2003703145

*Streets to be closed for ‘Kaohsiunghenge’: official*

By Ke Yu-hao and Jonathan Chin / Staff reporter, with staff writer










The natural phenomenon of the sun setting in alignment with Kaoshiung’s east-west Cingnian Road, known as the “Kaohsiunghenge,” is pictured on Jan. 28 last year, the first day of the Lunar New Year.Oct 27, 2018
Photo: Chang Chung-yi

The Kaohsiung City Government is to close off some streets to traffic during “Kaohsiunghenge” on Nov. 11 for residents and visitors to admire the striking view, the city’s Tourism Bureau said.

Twice a year in Kaohsiung, the sun sets where it aligns with the city’s east-west streets, Tourism Bureau Director Tseng Tzu-wen (曾姿雯) said, adding that a similar effect in Manhattan, New York City — which also has a grid layout — has been nicknamed “Manhattanhenge.”

According to Central Weather Bureau forecasts, “Kaohsiung-henge” is to take place at 5:15pm on Nov. 11, she said.

The city government is to close Section 1 of Cingnian Road between Mincyuan 1st Road and Weiren Street to all vehicles, including Route 11 buses, so that visitors and residents can enjoy the sight safely, she said.

People planning to view the spectacle are advised to use public transportation or to leave their vehicles in the Mincyuan Bridge parking lot or the Sihwei garage facility on Lingya 1st Road, she said.

Under an agreement with the city, the Howard, Ambassador, Han Hsien, 85 Sky Tower and Grand Han-Lai hotels are to charge lower rates for rooms, dining facilities and transportation services from Nov. 8 to Nov. 11, the bureau said.

Guide book publisher Lonely Planet this year recommended Kaohsiung as the fifth-nicest city to visit, she said.

There are other sights to see in the city, including the Baolai Flower Park and Hot Springs in Liouguei (六龜), pleasure cruises down the Love River (愛河) or the Lotus Pond (蓮池潭) in Zuoying (左營), she added.

Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน
Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*#weCARE Kaohsiung Parade*

































































Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

中寮山琉璃夜 by sic Chiu, no Flickr


高雄-長谷世貿聯合國大樓 by 王 振權, no Flickr


高雄港牌樓 by 澎湖小雲雀, no Flickr


neon by hey-gem, no Flickr


Sem título by 冰冷熱帶魚, no Flickr


六合夜市 / Liuohe Tourist Night Market by Shin Japan, no Flickr


高雄六合夜市 Liuohe Night Market by Chi-Hung Lin, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0457-1 by Nedom'Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

光榮碼頭 by Max Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0121 by wu chunhsun, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

zxc255098, taiwan-city forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos also and from Kaohsiung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

2015 LOVE IN KAOHISUNG 莊浩宇-61 by 1993BEZALEL, on Flickr

2015 LOVE IN KAOHISUNG 莊浩宇-12 by 1993BEZALEL, on Flickr

Kaohisung Night 3 by Wayne Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1147 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1134 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1133 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1159 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

DSC_1177 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_1178 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_1175 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_1171 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_1166 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_1162 by digital3w, on Flickr

DSC_1159 by digital3w, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄輕軌 真愛碼頭站 LRT by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄港夜景 by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)： Xinguang Wharf, Qianxi Town, Kaohsiung City, Taiwan（臺灣高雄市前鎮區新光碼頭） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)：Fo Guang Shan Buddha Museum, Kaohsiung City, Taiwan（臺灣高雄市佛光山佛陀紀念館） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

前鎮成功二路．老包尬車中 by Neon Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P2071510 by Stephen Hu, on Flickr

P2071502 by Stephen Hu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

P2071504 by Stephen Hu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄車站 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-02-05_06-06-16 by ￡小猴〝, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190204_144710 by Dávid Molnár, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190204_121725 by Dávid Molnár, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0298s by Tom Juan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

鳥瞰高雄港 by Yi-Liang Lai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-03-04 16.49.41 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Pier 2 Art District, Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Jirka Matousek, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-03-08 15.22.18 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190316-DSC02127 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung_city_Skyline_at_night by Roger Allknowing, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019台灣高雄佛光山佛祖日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)：Kaohsiung, Taiwan, Whistle Bow Marina（台灣高雄市哨船頭遊艇碼頭） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)： Kaohsiung Love River, Taiwan（臺灣高雄愛河） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

海上看高雄 by Lyrez Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC03545 by John.Ou, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Night landscape of Kaohsiung by ShengRan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung by yamashitakazuma, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

KH_85SkyView_vista_21 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

KH_city_mall by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄輕軌駁二大義站 by Hsinyu Chuang, on Flickr

台灣橋頭青埔捷運站 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung MRT station Central Park by Xiao Fang, on Flickr

2019/5/15/W by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

KAOHSIUNG City by Xiao Fang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

高雄＿雨過天晴＿彩虹 by 昇典影像╳微點攝影, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC05464 by YuJui Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190607-View of Kaohsiung City by ShengRan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Source: https://house.udn.com/house/story/11134/3121729


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台灣左營蓮池潭五里亭日出 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

photo by CH3Fang


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

From ZIME


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by boupy


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Leo214


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019台灣蓮池潭日出滿月火燒雲 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC06274 by YuJui Chen, on Flickr

DSC06263 by YuJui Chen, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by pp123


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC06273 by YuJui Chen, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台灣左營春秋閣與五里亭 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr

2019/6/20/R in explore by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2019／6／22／SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-06-28 15.49.56 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

Kaohsiung Port by Xiao Fang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Former British Consulate at Takao, Gushan, Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-07-06 19.05.29 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-07-04 18.42.36 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

2019／7／14／SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/7/16/T by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC06742 by YuJui Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/7/28/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung






by Walter M Hagemann


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

小學同學 高雄小聚 by Tom Hsieh, on Flickr

Cheng Chin Lake, Kaohsiung City, Taiwandrone photo 澄清湖空拍 by Ken Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-08-08 17.54.45 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-08-08 17.54.11 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Ken Yang, on Flickr

2019／8／2／SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung






Walter M Hagemann


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Ken Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/8/24/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

View Toward Love River by Bob Hawley, on Flickr

2019 - Taiwan - Kaohsiung - 30 - Water Taxis by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Volvo B8R Kaohsiung sightseeing bus by Odling TW, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019台灣高雄佛祖日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Love River, Kaohsiung by Cheng-Kai Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

Qijin, Kaohsiung by Cheng-Kai Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-09-19 08.01.34 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung





source: Walter M Hagemann


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019/9/15 SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190921SA 愛河之心 by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-09-22 17.59.44 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-09-29 17.09.51 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2019-09-29 16.14.23 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

20190925W by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-10-07 17.58.09 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Lianchitan, Kaohsiung by Cheng-Kai Wang, on Flickr

Lianchitan, Kaohsiung by Cheng-Kai Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kaohsiung Station by Masanori Endo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

2019台灣高雄鐵道日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019-10-25 10.24.36 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

2019/10/27/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kaohsiung Port by 皓翌洪, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Light Railway Transit, Kaohsiung by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_7751 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019/11/10/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

高雄＿雨過天晴＿彩虹 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr









高雄＿雨過天晴＿彩虹 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr











​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_3419 by 吳嘉峻, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A Glimpse of Kaohsiung 一眼高雄 by 艾瑞克 Eric, on Flickr

A Glimpse of Kaohsiung 一眼高雄 by 艾瑞克 Eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

高雄輕軌 by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

The highest point of Taiwan, Kaohsiung City. by Chan Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/11/18/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## Ph Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like an expansive yet quiet and charming city you have. I would like to visit this city in the near future.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/11/21/R by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)： Kaohsiung Love River, Taiwan（臺灣高雄愛河） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019台灣高雄愛河日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Love River, Kaohsiung, Taiwan by yusrwang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/12/15/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung, Taiwan by 寧 鄒, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dried Seafood by Leng Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019/12/21/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Weiwuying, Kaohsiung by Cheng-Kai Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung city by Louis Ruan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2019-12-31 23.02.43 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2020-01-01 00.21.28 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/1/8/W by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

高雄港空拍 貨櫃碼頭 公務核可飛行 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄港空拍 貨櫃碼頭 公務核可飛行 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020/1/9/R by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020英德勝利 01.10高雄選前之夜 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄港空拍 貨櫃碼頭 公務核可飛行 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There are lots of nice perspectives along the tram line for good photos!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200117-GR002177 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

愛河水舞 by vagilebreeze, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_1670 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC05236-HDR by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-02-03 18.08.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_6297 by 吳嘉峻, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

An aerial panoramic view of Fo Guang Shan Monastery by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_6108 by Deon Chang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-02-07 12.13.16 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2020-02-04 15.44.00 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020/1/26/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/2/15/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-02-14 17.41.08 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-02-17 15.58.46 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

_MG_1421 by waychen_c, on Flickr

2020台灣高雄鐵道日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200223-!-001 by Aaron Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

02.05.2019 - Kahosiung, Zuoyin lotus pond (327) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung by Y.Huan, on Flickr

_MG_4545 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Whale in love by Eric Cheng, on Flickr

2020-03-01 17.19.37 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/KaohsiungHTROC/photos/a.1421280278178684/1882762905363750/?type=3&theater


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

蓮池潭 by Chitaka Chou, on Flickr

蓮池潭 by Chitaka Chou, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Chinese Temple/Kaohsiung by Changyou Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

North Dawu Mountain night by story routine, no Flickr




Night by Bastian Pedal, no Flickr




2100 Kaohsiung by Xiao Fang, no Flickr




高雄-五福路 by 王 振權, no Flickr




Non-alight [ 乘 ] by Chao Jian-ho, no Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/3/8/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_7755 by 阿浩TK2SKY, on Flickr

DSC_7762 by 阿浩TK2SKY, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄｜Kaohsiung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020台灣高雄佛光山大佛懸日漁塭點手持版 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020台灣高雄南寮漁港日落 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by zxc255098


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020.3.14 高雄旗津 by Chin Hsu, on Flickr

2020.3.14 高雄旗津 by Chin Hsu, on Flickr

2020.3.14 高雄旗津 by Chin Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Hans-Jürgen Dietz, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-03-29 13.22.27-1 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Aerial Panoramic view of Kaohsiung cityscape (dramatic) 2020 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄駁二大港橋 by Jerry Liu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-04-02 18.16.55 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung

京城 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_6100 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC06890 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Night photography 2 by Erin Chen, on Flickr

Night photography 6 by Erin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/4/26/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台灣高雄新光碼頭COVID-19零確診點燈活動 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安










by 劉郁莉










by 陳名裕









by 趙財仔









by 胡銘秦


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/5/1/F by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳保國


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-05-03 13.10.21 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung by Hung-Yu Wang, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安









by 陳名裕


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Katie Woo









by ChunTzu Hsu










by 林育緯


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 洪老傑


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄街拍｜Kaohsiung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
_MG_7623 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 洪老傑


----------



## matrixdesigner (Jan 18, 2004)

This city looks great, very developed, I really like Taiwanese cities.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Some photo of 2014&#x27;s Kaohsiung by 世宏 林, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

夕陽西下 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_7796 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

高雄流行音樂中心 / Kaohsiung Music Center by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by CH3Fang


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 王元聰


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung City,Taiwan. by Hung-Yu Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/5/19/T by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kaohsiung | 200513-005 by Ngan Ken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_7694 by 育翔 黃, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/5/24/M by 雨完玩人, on Flickr

2020/5/24/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

高雄點 Kaohsiung.


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

台北101也加入了！520線上演唱會再添金司 全台串聯點燈景點已達8處


武漢肺炎連續8天零確診，第15任總統副總統就職典禮也進入倒數，文化總會預計在5月20日當天晚上8時舉辦「2020 Keep Zero, Be Hero用愛畫個圈」線上演唱會。今(16)日文化總會副秘書長李厚慶表示，除了原有的黃金卡司外，曾入圍金曲獎最佳客語歌手，並榮獲最佳客語專輯的黃子軒與山平快樂團也會加入表演陣容。



www.ettvamerica.com


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 王烱宸


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_7985 by Wu Steven, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_7968 by Wu Steven, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY *吳才龍*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

kaohsiung sunrise by Jerry Liu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_0966 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSCF9779 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 高雄點


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200706-GR005204 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

from 

*高雄點 Kaohsiung.*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

大港橋 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

大港橋 by evolution0956, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

駁二風光 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_DSC0814-HDR PS 7200 WR by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Olympus 12-40mm f2.8 by shiun131, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC07260 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/7/19/SU by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

大港橋 by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-07-20 12.49.45 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
2020-07-20 12.48.13 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Chateau de Chine Hotel Kaohsiung 1 by 安雅, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20200725-GR005406 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/7/17/F by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020-07-26 11.32.00 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

活力高雄 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-07-26 12.30.55 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_MG_2359 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/8/2/SU by 吳政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dome of Light 光之穹頂 by stuart78043, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020-08-12 12.26.16 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.19.56 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.20.47 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 高雄點


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/8/15/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-08-12 13.20.30 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.16.01 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.13.09 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 12.24.53 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
2020-08-12 12.12.47 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 12.26.50 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄美術館公園 by Amedee Photography, on Flickr

高雄美術館公園 by Amedee Photography, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaohsiung*

晨均建設高雄建案周邊空拍環境攝影 - 安德攝影 - 台北 台中 高雄 by Amedee Photography, on Flickr

晨均建設高雄建案周邊空拍環境攝影 - 安德攝影 - 台北 台中 高雄 by Amedee Photography, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/khveryy ... 9/4359802830757221/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

高雄夜景空中攝影＿85大樓＋市區 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄夜景空中攝影＿85大樓 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄夜景空中攝影＿高雄港＋85大樓 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 林省山


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 高雄點


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020 高雄 Kaohsiung by Ray&#x27;s Daddy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020/9/2/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

09.06 總統參訪「大港橋」 by 總統府, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/9/5/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

Friend-SHIP by Chao Jian-ho, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

010 by YUKI, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

圖片拍攝：見築百講


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

2020/9/13/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/9/17/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/9/21/M by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2020.10.03 高雄流行音樂中心 X 大港橋旋轉秀 Kaohsiung Music Center X Great Harbor Bridge by 柏安 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung City by Remembering++, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

CJW_0034-2 by 濬瑋 張, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_9406 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/10/25/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-08-12 13.16.41 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr
2020-08-12 13.12.08 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.16.01 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.20.30 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 13.10.57 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

#高雄 #kaohsiung #2020covid19 by Ｍark Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kaohsiung LRT by Liang, on Flickr

Kaohsiung LRT by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC08331 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC08325 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-12-03 17.02.49 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

20201203-CR6_0930 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20201203-CR6_0920 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr
2020-11-23 17.14.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/12/6/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳李


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Skyline in Kaohsiung by Byron Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Light Kaohsiung Century 2021 / 高雄2021跨百光年 by hiroshiken, on Flickr

Light Kaohsiung Century 2021 / 高雄2021跨百光年 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-12-16 17.07.11 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2020-12-16 16.50.27 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020/12/18/F by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

2020-12-20 09.34.14 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Centennial of Kaohsiung City,Taiwan(R.O.C)🇹🇼 by Hung-Yu Wang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2020-12-28 17.43.45 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2020/12/26/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

2020高雄跨百光年開幕之聖誕平安夜 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr

DSC08447 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC08436 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC08404 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC08380 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

DSC08344 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2020/12/24/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Rogan Wu


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20210104-GR007760 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

高雄圓山大飯店｜Kaohsiung Grand Hotel by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

高屏溪斜張橋｜Kao-Ping River Cable-Stayed Bridge by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

2021 ♡ ShanDraw-Photo by asun5, on Flickr

2021-01-03 14.37.37 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

春秋御閣｜Chun Chiu Pagodas by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

左營元帝廟｜ZuoYing YuanDi Temple by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

凹子底森林公園｜AoZhihDi Forest Park by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

Zuoying District sunrise Kaohsiung, Taiwan by Joseph Cramer, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄忠烈祠夜景｜Kaohsiung Martyrs&#x27; Shrine Night Views by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

前鎮運河｜CianJhen Canal by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

前鎮之星自行車橋｜CianJhen Star Bike Bridge by Francis Tsai, on Flickr
巨蛋商圈｜Kaohsiung Arena Shopping District by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

新崛江商圈｜SingJueJiang Shopping District by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

玫瑰聖母堂｜In Ecclesia Sancti Dominici by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021-01-06 17.34.30 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021/1/2/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

2021-01-04_3 by TY FL, on Flickr

2021-01-04_4 by TY FL, on Flickr

Light Show in Kaohsiung by Liang, on Flickr

Light Show in Kaohsiung by Liang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2021/1/7/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021-01-09 16.15.02 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

looks very nice!!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021-01-17 17.02.28 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
2021-01-17 16.57.24 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Kaohsiung Light Rail | KLRT | Alstom Citadis X05 305 | 220117-001 by Ngan Ken, on Flickr


2021-01-15 17.57.02 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr
2021-01-15 16.29.32 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021/1/19/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

2021-01-19 14.32.24 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄圓山大飯店｜Grand Hotel Kaohsiung by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

高雄 / Kaohsiung by 低調的蓬, on Flickr

高雄 / Kaohsiung by 低調的蓬, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021-01-25 12.46.23 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021-01-30 20.26.50 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-01-27 19.05.05 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-01-27 19.15.58 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-01-27 18.28.23 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr



2021-01-30 20.28.58 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-01-29 18.25.28 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021台灣高雄青年路懸日 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr

20210129_高雄之旅_33 by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kaohsiung

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr

Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr
Untitled by 黃 圈圈, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*城事．說 City Talk








*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px








by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Fo Guang Shan Buddha Museum** - 佛光山 佛陀紀念館 







*
by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px
*







*
by 健忘的行摄世界 on 500px





​


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*城事．說 City Talk








*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

XP2F3657 by Jasper the Roclimbr, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20210216-5D4_4136 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20210216-5D4_4094 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

2021/2/16/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr

20210208-S__139624472 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Day 333 - 龍虎塔 by 毛森 郭, on Flickr

2021/2/18/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

D71_1531 by brook1979, on Flickr

D71_1538 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*李金忠*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 山風


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20210803-IMG_9190 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 蘇安安


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Tony Yueh*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY 
*Xion Lin*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Tony Yueh*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2021/8/8/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Achilles Hsieh*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Sheng Kai Xu*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*朱洧成*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*謝昕璁*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*吳明標*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*柯祐勛*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*TingWei Chen








*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

kaohsiung Taiwan

by 陳期邁


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Achilles Hsieh*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*張榮智*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Ernest Lu


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

高雄市 / Kaohsiung City by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Tony Yueh*









by 
*黃昱峰*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*朱洧成*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Love Kaohsiung by Emily Olson, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*顏俊豪*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*謝昕璁*





















by 
*山風*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳聰敏*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Steve Huang*










by 
*Tony Yueh*








by 
*Tony Yueh*









by 
*吳榮秦*









by 
*吳明標*









by 
*魏冠瑀*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Andy Shu*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*Ted Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*顏木森*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 陳建智


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*蘇安安*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Tony Yueh*










by 
*吳柏翰*









by 
*蘇安安*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*城事．說 City Talk*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*大今剛*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*謝昕璁*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*謝昕璁*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳雅芳*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Plum Pig*


----------

